# Metal Shop



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

Assorted Metal Videos


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

*Nightwish  "The Phantom Of The Opera" with lyrics*
[yt]8VgLKXD-BoY[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

*Udo with Aria- Still*
[yt]618U1L4WXvw[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

*U.D.O. - Trainride In Russia (Poezd Po Rossii)*


[yt]aBX66WtTRHw[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

*Dance Of Death  Iron Maiden Death On The Road*


[yt]lSHSUOZHXFc[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Oct 9, 2009)

Morbid Angel - Where The Slime Live


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

Who crys for the children?

I do........


STARS
[yt]aksgS0E_Bx0[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

*Queensryche video - "Take Hold of the Flame"*


[yt]uUrnCLWqmzA[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

*Metallica - Mercyful Fate (Live W/ King Diamond)*

[yt]UTgNo6Fb9_g[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

*Running Wild - Riding The Storm (Live)*


[yt]JjTN4Av7qgE[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2009)

Those are the classics, yes?  I like those lots.. btw, I cannot watch the last one ^^^ is it not embeddable apparently!  If I post some metal can I sneaky some other nice stuff in on the tail end???

[yt]HAb2m77f7D4[/yt]
yeah, I hope someone kicks his ****ing *** out there haha..

[yt]roYJyhFskJk[/yt]

[yt]XpdhizjrWYk[/yt]

[yt]NZyVZFJGX5g[/yt]

You would say these are not metal in the classic sense and but I would say define metal and we would be in an argument.  So I will post anyways and hope you like 

[yt]oqERBkwBSsY[/yt]
KatieJane yummy yummy yummy

[yt]wzVuVtq2bJs[/yt] 
ooh Ville Ville Ville


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2009)

I've got some of that on CD.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2009)

Goodness yes CDs I remember having lots of those before we were given the gift of, um, free downloading [I mean the free weekly downloads on iTunes].. OK I will stop after these   Oh and where can I get some of that good Special High Intensity Training? Think that is what I am missing 

[yt]doTBT46wMvA[/yt]
[yt]MFnvhyv_9dU[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2009)

Back in the late 90's I was living in Cleveland, driving home from NY and Du Hast came on the radio.  It blew my mind. Buffalo radio is so Top 40 lame, and here was something hard, crunchy and ****ing German! Was an awesome 2 am "welcome home" to me.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2009)

Oops, you do not want the Germans to welcome you home!! haha.. Oh you are so correct though, the Germans they are ernst zu nehmend in comparison so their metal is harsher and brutally unforgiving - just like it should be haha.. I would not post up [because last.fm links never work for me] and but if you were ever of the mind to broaden your horizons then you would find a track called Duul by a band Mouse on Mars [they are electronica / IDM if you will - available on last.fm since you are more computer savvy than me!] and but that track is what I would call electronic-metal and will totally break your ears. And your sub.  Also tracks like this and which are hardcore / DnB not at all metal, are still I think very crossover and quite loudly knock on the door of the metal genre.. to ME anyways.. 



.  Still, whatever suits your tastes I am not preachy I know everyone likes their own different stuff  Hope you and your lovely girlie are all good  Jenna x


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2009)

I grew up on German Metal. Scorpions, Accept, Helloween, Running Wild to name a few.  To me, metal is crunchy hard guitar, power riffs, and attitude. "Hardcore" is but a sub-section.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2009)

*German Metal*

*Accept - Midnight Mover*

[yt]MAKXiD84Nzg[/yt]





*Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane*


[yt]rB8HudfbaTE[/yt]





*Helloween - I Want Out *

[yt]FjV8SHjHvHk[/yt]





*Running Wild - Port Royal live at Wacken Open Air Festival 2009*

[yt]0eTkpPiZmY0[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Oct 10, 2009)

Jenna, nothing hotter than a girl who likes Megadeth.

Bob, any fan of Helloween and Scorpions is a bud of mine.

Carcass - Heartwork - 



Nevermore - Narcosynthesis http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7TVr_2btPg&feature=channel\
Nevermore - Final Product http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te7FKPFqn74&feature=channel
Nevermore - I, Voyager  



Nevermore - What Tomorrow Knows http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKZk1XowOFM&feature=channel
The Haunted - DOA


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Jenna, nothing hotter than a girl who likes Megadeth.
> 
> Bob, any fan of Helloween and Scorpions is a bud of mine.
> 
> ...



Haha oh I like anything that would make a promise to shake my heart.. And you dear I think have a liking for the darker hues of the metal spectrum, yes?  Ah I do not know just how dark you like your listening??  And but I have a theory bout metal.. You want to know what it is??  You know that in the northern lands from this time of the year thru the winter solstice it becomes very oppressive when the sun disappears and does not show itself rightly until springtime, yes?  Oh it is wonderful being there in summer when we sit out to 12am and it is still sunny! and but wintertime oooh it is like the movie Pitch Black sometimes you know? I have friends in Sweden who I swear they lose their souls in wintertime.  So ok, hence I think metal from the northern lands Norway, Sweden, Finland is some of the darkest there is?? That is my theory.. I do not know how you would rate that theory?? 

See now you have put me in the mood for it so here is one to tear at you a little  Are you ready?  Ooh yeah, this is the purgation for your ears!! haha 



 You let me know if you like, yes?  Sorry I hope not to divert this thread to the wrong tracks.. Jenna x


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2009)

Ooh since yous were talking bout the Scorps.. I just have to post this everyone was passing this round a while ago.. Was a thread bout a prodigious kid and but I thought of this wonderful girl here..  WOW!!  Go girl, covering MSG Captain Nemo.. oh boy this is something else.
[yt]MzoK_ojqOSc[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2010)

AleStorm - Keelhauled, Christmas mix
[yt]OQrGOw4shPg[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2010)

*Manowar - The Crown And The Ring - France 2009 - Hell on Earth 5 V*

[yt]vDMGxx-BTyY[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2010)

[yt]UQGKjmth_xM[/yt]





*I'm Alive*

The target is me, a monster you flee
I hate what you say and you do
A mirror is there and look if you dare
The fool that you see's only you
Oh, no, you won't nail me to your tree
Or hang my head up high
No kingdom reigns over me
Despise all the liars I see
Don't give me your
"Save my soul" cure

_[REFRAIN:]_
I - I'm still alive, and I am soul survivor
You can't understand, why
I - I'm still alive, and I am soul survivor
Damn your holy man - alive

Can't understand, the lord of the land
Your heart and your head made of stone
Lay in the sand my blood on your hands
For God's sake just leave me alone
Oh, no, you won't nail me to your tree
Or hang my head up high
Restless is all I can be
Ruthless and reckless you see
I don't need your
"Save my soul" cure

_[REFRAIN:]_

Force suppression, that's what you do
Feel me, what's in it for you
Listen, I'm on to your game
All your lies are the same

_[REFRAIN:]_


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2010)

[yt]wT47FfERGuY[/yt]





A Charge to Keep




I must believe that what's a memory now, 
Was the only way 
To know that all of those you love, 
Were just stripped away 
And now, if i'm the one to lead us 
Into a brand new day, 
At peace i must be with the brutal truth 
To truly lead the way 

(Chorus) 
Please God, give me the strength to lead - 
It's my charge to keep 
Make the sorrow the fuel i need - 
It's my charge to keep 

And now, we must wipe the tears away 
Gather up our inner strength 
The loss of those we can't replace, 
Will bring about their fate 
And though many lifetimes it will take, 
To bring justice on our way 
We must never falter, we must never fail 
This is our charge to keep 

(Chorus) 
Please God, give me the strength to lead - 
It's my charge to keep 
Make the sorrow the fuel i need - 
It's my charge to keep


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2010)

[yt]UTgNo6Fb9_g[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 16, 2010)

*Lee Aaron - Metal Queen*

[yt]4n6WjXWc-Fw[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 16, 2010)

warlock- all we are
[yt]OmnVNxEmBn4[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 16, 2010)

Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever
[yt]loyTCkV06xQ[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 16, 2010)

*Nightwish  "The Phantom Of The Opera"*


[yt]8VgLKXD-BoY[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2010)

[yt]DwKikyiSMBY[/yt]





[yt]CDwo5e05Yb8[/yt]





[yt]gVUL9byb5Qg[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2010)

*Metal Legend Ronnie James Dio, dead at 67.*

A tribute to a great.

[yt]64coD-rx9sk[/yt]





[yt]QwX8yF8k0ls[/yt]





[yt]vqLFl2obk-o[/yt]





[yt]LmSt1oEIshE[/yt]





[yt]vOyFE-1LAI0[/yt]


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 16, 2010)

Here's my favorite RJD song of all time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2010)

*Grim Reaper.*

[yt]pGk7k4w4xhQ[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 1, 2010)

[yt]rK2iq-jClLw[/yt]





[yt]OPJND0fl0-A[/yt]





[yt]av4N65Vfljk[/yt]





[yt]lKwkgjVgU_I[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2010)

*[yt]cwmGHyeK7KM[/yt]*






*Mercyful Fate: Holy Water Lyrics*

 							  							 								(music: diamond/lyrics: diamond)

I don't want that holy water, it makes me burn
I don't want that holy water, I guess I'll never learn
I'd rather drink from the devil's well
And then I'll go to hell
I'd rather drink from the devil's well
And then I will go straight to hell, oh yeah

High on the mountain of poltersberg there is a quiet lake
They say it's full of demons, that satan keeps them there

Wash away your darkest sins, if that's what you believe
But keep in mind that if you do, who is it you deceive? 

Cast a stone into this lake and soon a storm will rise
And suck out all the demons, up into the sky

Wash away your darkest sins, if that's what you believe
But keep in mind that if you do, who is it you deceive? 

Solo: shermann

Oh holy water...holy water


[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/holy-water-lyrics-mercyful-fate.html ]

I don't want that holy water, it makes me burn
I don't want that holy water, I guess I'll never learn
I'd rather drink from the devil's well
And then I'll go to hell
I'd rather drink from the devil's well
And then I will go straight to hell, oh yeah

Solo: denner

Deep in the vally of blankenstein there is a sacred pool
They say that you can drink this water
It's cleansing of the soul

Wash away your darkest sins, if that's what you believe
But keep in mind that if you do, who is it you deceive? 

I don't want that holy water, no..no..no..no..no
It makes me burn inside
I don't want that holy water, oh..no..

Solo: shermann


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2010)

[yt]1yFCwDU3bw4[/yt]





*Mercyful Fate: Witche's Dance Lyrics*


http://www.ringtonematcher.com/co/r...Lros&artist=Mercyful+Fate&song=Witche's+Dance
 							 								Just like a demon's eye
The moon was dancing on the blackened sky
In my sleep nothing is real, dreaming... I'm dreaming

I can feel the shadows lurking
I can feel them closing in
I can hear their evil chanting
This is not a dream for a king

Chorus:
Dancing the witche's dance... dancing the dance
Dancing the witche's dance... dancing the dance

Cold hands, leading the way
Through the woods and into the night
Outside nothing is real, dreaming... I'm dreaming

I can see a fire burning
Hooded shapes are all around
I can see a throne of silver
Thirteen we are in all

Chorus

Before the goat of mendes... we all must take our turn
Into the magic circle... where still the fire burns
We're spinning round and round... until one takes a fall

The fallen one will not return, the fallen one must burn

Solo: d

Just like a demon's eye
The moon is dancing on the blackened sky
I'm awake but nothing is real
Dreaming... not dreaming

I can feel the shadows lurking
I can feel them closing in
I can hear their evil chanting
This is not a dream at all

Chorus

I wish this was only a dream... a dream
Within a dream

Solo: s/d

Dancing the witche's dance
Dancing till death


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2010)

[yt]DEuMN7GmrXg[/yt]





*Venom: Buried Alive Lyrics*

 							  							 								-------- 
As friends gather round and mourners they weep 
I'm alive but dead, awake but asleep 
My mind thinks of all the things I have done 

And on ............. and on 
My body is cold but my heart beat goes on 
As they lower me down into that hole in the ground 
I scream out for help but they hear not a sound 
I tear at the lid, my fingers they bleed 
Summon the dead............. 
Is this happening to me or is it just a dream 
 Baphomets call............... 
  Blood on my hands............. 
        "Let me out of here" 

My bones are decayed, my flesh it doth rot 


I'm lying in silk, take the lid off this box 
I promise the rise of my body this night 
Summon the dead........ 
My lungs gasp for air, my eyes scream for sight 
    I'm telling you all........ 
 Baphomets call.......... 
   Screaming in torment...... 
  Blood on my hands........ 
     Take heed of my plea........ 
      Answer my call............... 
       I'm gonna be free..........


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 31, 2010)

*Apocalyptica- End of Me*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/efojzMwLIK0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/efojzMwLIK0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

*Godsmack- Cryn' Like a B*****

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fz-O9yB-yD0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fz-O9yB-yD0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Drowning Pool- Step Up*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/byk_iDwtPfw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/byk_iDwtPfw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Five Finger Death Punch- Hard to See*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/otsMXq-1xQw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/otsMXq-1xQw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Black Lbel Society- In This River*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1HUr9UKAxiY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1HUr9UKAxiY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

*Slipknot- Vermillion Pt. 1*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tJl8zo__6jM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tJl8zo__6jM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

*Amon Amarth- Guardians of Asgaard*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7eooG_4T42c?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7eooG_4T42c?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

*Billy Idol- White Wedding*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tgFh4RHgn0A?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tgFh4RHgn0A?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Moonspell- Scorpion Flower*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/egK4GnkruYA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/egK4GnkruYA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

*Oomph!- Labyrinth*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hdMuyqyOtNo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hdMuyqyOtNo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Dream Theater- Forsaken*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iO5gYbpvsmI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iO5gYbpvsmI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Trivium- Anthem (We are the Fire)*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5phiK9jsmVs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5phiK9jsmVs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*Bullet For My Valentine- Your Betrayal*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IHgFJEJgUrg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IHgFJEJgUrg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

*I <3 METAL.  *

I could go on but I got to stop this post sometime today....... lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2010)

[yt]Z-CSqDaG8jw[/yt]


----------



## SensibleManiac (Oct 9, 2010)

[yt]mlr82KonSww[/yt]


----------



## SensibleManiac (Oct 9, 2010)

[yt]C8g8iW-xgio[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Oct 10, 2010)

SensibleManiac said:


> [yt]mlr82KonSww[/yt]



Can't stand that new singer.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2010)

In honor of Columbus Day.....

[yt]5RhJ2hBNerc[/yt]





[yt]Nc-wMO5fyyc[/yt]





_Only when the last tree has been felt_, the last fish caught, the last river poisoned will you know that man cannot eat money.

[yt]RzpRU347BDU[/yt]





[yt]cJqWwt6d5-E[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Oct 11, 2010)

I love what is being posted here!! )))

Here is another.  I so love this version  Stones go industrial  Hope u like. Jenna x

[yt]DM7boGB38gs[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2010)

[yt]ktQfK3Jo-zk[/yt]





Still rocking, now on tour. Cool!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2010)

[yt]VwbtbfAnI80[/yt]




[yt]V_eevJgzaWY[/yt]




[yt]XfSUCJACyKs[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Oct 18, 2010)

I like a lot!! I never heard of these Bob! 

A bit of old school?  Love this to drive to, just great music I think, Jenna  




[yt]FSUXdWCq5kk[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2010)

For the Brits

[yt]bdxvedxPhNU[/yt]







> Sent to the islands to secure what is ours
> Marching ashore in the cover of night
> Hide until dawn and attack in the twilight
> Shake them awake with the thunder of guns
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2010)

Jenna said:


> I like a lot!! I never heard of these Bob!
> 
> A bit of old school?  Love this to drive to, just great music I think, Jenna
> 
> ...


I've been doing some serious spelunkin looking for good bands.  Sadly, most aren't available at affordable rates if at all in the US.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2010)

[yt]oOCe2Y7iVF8[/yt]





*Cliffs Of Gallipoli*

		Hear them whisper,
voices from the other side
Hear them calling
former foes now friends are resting side by side

They will never leave our hearts or fade away
live forever
they were far to you to die in such a way

how many wasted lives
how many dreams did fade away
broken promises
they won't be coming home

Oh mothers wipe your tears
your sons will rest a million years
found their peace at last
as foe turned to friend
and forgive
And they knew they'd die

_[Chorus:]_
Gallipoli
Left their letters in the sand
Such waste of life
Gallipoli
Dreams of freedom turned to dust

Hell is waiting where the ocean meets the sand
Cliffs of burden
where the soldiers rushed into a certain death

At the shoreline
Blood of heroes stains the land
light a candle
One for each of them who fought and died in vain

There is no enemy
There is no victory
Only boys who lost their lives in the sand
Young men were sacrificed
Their names are carved in stone and kept alive
and forever we will honour the memory of them
And they knew they would die

_[Chorus]_

Oh mothers wipe your tears
your sons will rest a million years
found their peace at last
as foe turned to friend
and forgive
And they knew they would die

_[Chorus]_


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2010)

How about an entire concert?

*Sabaton Graspop Metal Meeting 2010*

[yt]zzfgafQ40Yw[/yt]





[yt]thNXcaBvGB8[/yt]





[yt]PjLRJ_dHzuk[/yt]





[yt]YVtdfra5FTk[/yt]





[yt]Em7sy8DpRwM[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2010)

Easy Listening Metal

[yt]5yUihyOKxww[/yt]





[yt]yNCDVDdX-to[/yt]





[yt]cFQNaUDF-2E[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2010)

And now for something a little bit different.....

[yt]pYdoFtPtFKU[/yt]





[yt]IiESgYr35gA[/yt]





[yt]BEwNrjvNiYs[/yt]





[yt]XCGQiGEYl4Y[/yt]





[yt]HSpuVsLnl1k[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2010)

[yt]rt4CQc1MSso[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2010)

[yt]k9KcMPGlZ_s[/yt]





[yt]keZkk28CtoU[/yt]




[yt]qY4ZYvtBw7s[/yt]




Van Canto:
"Five singers, one drummer. No guitars, no bass, no keyboards but nevertheless an unbelievable melodic metal experience."


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 4, 2010)

I rest my case. No bucket for you.

Though the Wishmaster one isn't bad.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 4, 2010)

That was pretty dreadful Bob.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2010)

I dunno, I find it kinda catchy.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 4, 2010)

I gathered from the many videos you posted.  Metal without instruments!  They musta been really stoned to think that was a good idea.

On that same theme, football without the ball!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2010)

Naw, I mean there's that 4 Chello group that does Metallica that's decent.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 4, 2010)

Apocalyptica.  They don't only do Metallica, they have a couple albums of original music, the Metallica thing was their first release and it got them the attention they wanted ... oh, and they play.  Not a bunch of kids from the glee club and a drummer.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2010)

ok, time to get med evil. 

*In Extremo*

[yt]O0EsNZekGNo[/yt]





[yt]qUMwYx4WEKs[/yt]





[yt]zvvCLulPhkY[/yt]





[yt]3LhgbTKJAAQ[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2010)

[yt]YaS9kDZddfQ[/yt]


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 2, 2011)

And now for a little bit of awesomeness!

[yt]JpjNb28IfyY[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah Firewind.  I've got quite a few Gus G and Firewind stories.  Their first record, Nocturnal Symphony was sent to me by Joe Stump (Berklee professor who taught Gus and guested on the album) for review purposes and after listening to it a few times it dawned upon me who Gus really was.  He went to Berklee while I had many friends on faculty and in the student body and turns out he was a guy I used to hang out with at parties all the time without actually officially meeting.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool, around what year was this as I have a friend who attended Berkeley as well and I should ask him if he knows him?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 3, 2011)

These were years 2002 to 2004.  But Gus didn't graduate, dropped out when he got a deal, not sure when exactly to the date, but it's in there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Jenna (Jul 12, 2011)

Old school headbangers  Those are very big and full sounds almost verging on symphonic, I would say I find much from this genre very theatrical almost?


----------



## Jenna (Jul 12, 2011)

They have a sweet line up (no matter what you think of their alter egos) so the music should be on the button.. I like it anyway 

[yt]XMANR-wrg7o[/yt]


----------



## poollshark (Jul 12, 2011)

I love me some metal.......you can find some gems on youtube for sure

[yt]tThO7L10rYE[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Jul 12, 2011)

poollshark said:


> I love me some metal.......you can find some gems on youtube for sure
> 
> [yt]tThO7L10rYE[/yt]


Judas Priest yay! 

[yt]nM__lPTWThU[/yt]


----------



## poollshark (Jul 13, 2011)

Priest rulez!!!!  I saw "Halford" last year @Ozzfest but they played no Priest  

Next week(9days to be exact) I'll be @ The Mayhem Festival, looking forward to seeing Megadeth :ultracool

[yt]iGskHQ6OJPo[/yt]

[yt]p3qxKM0bMHs[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2011)

*The Good Die Young Lyrics*
Artist(Band):*Scorpions
*
You wake up 
Watch the world go 'round 
You shiver 
Feeling upside down 
Your heart is beating fast 
Pumping blood to your head 
Another day to fight 
You have a prayer on your lips under the desert sun 
And a loaded gun 

You remember 
That your father said 
Stay out of trouble son 
If you're true to yourself 
You'll be working like a dog 
Raise a family 
And life will be alright 
But now it's written in the stars if you'll make it out alive 
Out alive 

The good die young 
There might be no tomorrow 
In god we trust 
Through all this pain and sorrow 
The good die young 
The flame will burn forever 
And no one knows your name 
Bring the boys back home again 

It was a quiet day 
On the streets of hope 
When the bomb went off 
At the side of the road 
Sounds of breaking steel 
An windshield full of blood 
No enemy in sight 
It feels like in a movie scenes are passing by 
It's your life 

The good die young 
There might be no tomorrow 
In god we trust 
Through all this pain and sorrow 
The good die young 
The flame will burn forever 
And no one knows your name 
Bring the boys back home again
Home again 

You remember every word 
That your father said 
Stay out of trouble son 
That'll be true to yourself 
Got a prayer on your lips under the desert sun 
And the loaded gun

The good die young 
There might be no tomorrow 
In god we trust 
Through all this pain and sorrow 
The good die young 
The flame will burn forever 
And no one knows your name 
Bring the boys back home again 
Home again


----------



## Jenna (Sep 27, 2011)

I have to lol @ Michael Bolton swearing! 

Do not know if this fits entirely in the metal shop, I hope so  I like it a lot..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)

*I Give As Good As I Get** 
Lyrics by U.D.O.*

Don&#8217;t Wanna Read Between The Lines
I Know What&#8217;s Good, I Know What&#8217;s Fine
I Know What Makes Me Feel Just Right
Don&#8217;t Wanna Have An Endless Fight

And I Know &#8211; What&#8217;s Right
I Know What&#8217;s Right
And I Know &#8211; What&#8217;s Wrong
I Know What&#8217;s Wrong

I Give As Good As I Get
I Give As Good As I Get

I Know What Time To Lay My Head
I Know The Answers Best Unsaid
And No Decree Can Make Me Seehttp://www.sweetslyrics.com/U.D.O..html
Another Way Of Being Me

I Know The Way To Cross A Street
I Even Know To Trick Or Treat
I Know What&#8217;s Right &#8211; I Know What&#8217;s Wrong
You Better Listen Or You&#8217;re Done

I Know There&#8217;s No One Same As Me
I Am Unique &#8211; I&#8217;ve Got To Be
This Is The Way &#8211; I Am For Real
The Only Way For Me To Feel.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)

*Take Hold Of The Flame*

We see the light of those who find
A world has passed them by
To late to save a dream that's growing cold
We realize that fate must hide its face
From those who try
To see the distant signs of unforetold
Oh... oh, take hold

From a haze came a rage of thunder
Distant signs of darkness on the way
Fading cries scream of pain and hunger
But in the night the light will guide your way

So take hold of the flame
Don't you see life's a game
So take hold of the flame
You've got nothing to lose, but everything to gain

Ride, to a place beyond our time
Reach, for the edges of your mind, and you are there
See, that the light will find its way
Back to a place where it will stay, make it stay

Throw down the chains of oppression that bind you
With the air of freedom the flame grows bright
We are the strong, the youth united
We are one, we are children of the light

So take hold of the flame
Don't you see life's a game
So take hold of the flame
You've got nothing to lose, but everything to gain


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hell On Wheels Tour
MTV's HeadBangers Ball 1987*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)

*Some Running Wild* Live


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Jenna (Feb 28, 2012)

I like these guys. 

[yt]AawFVtd4heo[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, dusty in the old Shoppe.

Looks like Satan the metal munching rabid rat hasn't cleaned the place in ages.....

Lets see if the ol speakers still work....





















Yep.  They work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 11, 2013)

Suckered again!    The Mercyful Fate vid lured me with it's slinky cover and the music was okay ... but the vocalist ... not so much :lol:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2013)




----------

